# Salt Boatworks FRS-14 Build



## Mark Rumenik (Apr 18, 2019)

First time putting this guy in saltwater so I figured I'd show off a few pics. First home build based on the Salt Boatworks FRS-14 plans (with a few minor modifications). It's about 95% complete, still have a few finishing touches to make based on the next few trips. I'll probably post a build thread if I get around to it.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Very nice. Self bailing?


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Mark Rumenik (Apr 18, 2019)

Sublime said:


> Very nice. Self bailing?


Yup


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Very nice man, what kinda speed you get outa her?


----------



## flyhack (Jul 15, 2020)

Pretty awesome other than what I THINK is a Michelob Ultra on the bow. Fixing that is probably an easier job than the rest of the work you've done. Kidding aside, looks like a very fun little boat. Great work.


----------



## Mark Rumenik (Apr 18, 2019)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Very nice man, what kinda speed you get outa her?


I was able to run at 25 mph pretty steady with 2 people and loaded up with gear.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So it's a tunnel
Looks great, love the color


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

Ever thought about making boats for a living its trending


----------



## Mark Rumenik (Apr 18, 2019)

Bryson Turner said:


> Ever thought about making boats for a living its trending


You know Florida definitely has a shortage of boat builders so I could get in on the ground floor and make a killing.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Not bad for a 20 hp man, looks really clean man. I always kick around the idea of making a home build, but everytime I do I realize how little free time I have.


----------



## DHndrxx (Sep 25, 2019)

Hey on the Frs 14 build 
Stern deck mod , did you foam bottom floor or left it hollow like the bow deck ? Thanks


----------

